# twin axled RVs



## 97770 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi has anyone got a twin/tag axled RV and can you drive them on a UK driving licence ? just i was told that you cant in the UK.
thanks.
Gary


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *fordy*. Yes I have one a 1996 Newmar Mountain Aire 38ft with Tag Axle. If are referring to a Car licence? Then if the weight is below 3,500 Kgs yes. If not, no. :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Doesn't it depend when you past your test? as to whether its 3,500kg or 7,500kg 

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

That's quite correct *olley*. I should have also stated for drivers having passed the Car licence driving test after 1-1-1977.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Your licence has to show class C1 to enable you to drive over 3500kg. There was a thread from George Telford on here recently of his (long) conversations with DVLC, Dept of Transport and others concerning the validity of the licence but, in essence, DVLC view is that that eligibility expires at age 70 and a medical certificate from one's doctor is required to continue the validity.


----------



## 97770 (Feb 19, 2006)

PhredC said:


> Your licence has to show class C1 to enable you to drive over 3500kg. There was a thread from George Telford on here recently of his (long) conversations with DVLC, Dept of Transport and others concerning the validity of the licence but, in essence, DVLC view is that that eligibility expires at age 70 and a medical certificate from one's doctor is required to continue the validity.


Ok thanks for the info i have got C1 C1E D1 D1E not that i need a twin/tag axled rv  i just like to know if i can :lol: 
Gary


----------

